# My New Router Table



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*

I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.

Anyway, I am building a new router table for my Incra fence+positioner, so I thought I would give it a go. The program was amazingly easy to use and navigate. I am still learning some of the advanced features but I am already getting pretty fast at building models.

I am glad I was able to use Sketchup for this project. I built and rebuilt the virtual model several times to find out what worked and didn't work before I came up with a final design. Normally my design would have just been sketched on a notepad. If I had done that I would have had some serious problems. Anyway, when I worked all the bugs out, the final design turned out to be almost identical to the one that "mski" posted on my Incra blog, as well as the link he referred to. (Thanks, mski.)

I guess I learned my lesson of trying to re-invent the wheel.

So here is my first Sketchup Drawing of the Router Table I plan to build:


----------



## cckeele (Oct 19, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


First time i've seen that set up. Pretty cool. It sure doesnt seem like enough table surface going that direction in the drawing. Most of the material I run on my router table is atleast 8ft in length. Are you thinking of running an extra dado track so you can run a traditional fence horizontally for long stock or will this setup be suffient? The one pictured in the Incra Blog looks perfect.. I would follow suit for sure..Sure is a sweet fence


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Great work please keep us up to date.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Nice work in the Sketchup. I am really jealous of your skill. I think you will have a nice router table when finished.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Good Job


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


sketchup really is a nice tool. can't beat the price either. 15 years ago, software of that caliper would have been 20 grand.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Nice job for a new user! That looks like a good design. Whos the dude standing there? lol I always delete that guy before I start a new drawing ;@)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Blake good job. You started yet?


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Blake, I'm impressed with your work on SketchUp. I've been trying to figure it out for a few weeks and am not much closer than when I started.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Well done, Blake, this is one skill I'm lagging behind on - not the only one, though. LOL


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Now that I am looking at the design and where you placed the t-track….Question: are you planning on standing on the end of the table when working? You might get greater stability on your work pieces by using the long side of the table.

Although now that I think of it , the table is large enough for most pieces since you will be holding the work piece on the way out of the bit.

Just rambling.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Gizmodyne,

I really don't mean to sound preachy about Incra, but it really has been the most significant addition to my shop and woodworking experience in general. Incra has re-invented the router table. It seems that you are not familiar with their products, and you might want to check out there site... especially the video demos of their products (mostly the router table fences and positioners).

Check out my blog on Incra as well. The Incra system is very pricey and for years I stuck my nose up at it until I discovered what the fuss was really all about.

To answer your question, with an Incra style router table you generally stand in front of it (on the long side, where the drawers and cabinets are) and use it more like you would use a table saw. The fence goes from front to back instead of side to side and so does the miter track.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Blake,

Thanks. I checked it out. Very interesting. Makes sense now. You are providing support for the fixture.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Blake said:


> *First Go at Sketchup, what a cool program!*
> 
> I have always liked CAD programs but have used them very little. I was an engineering major for a short time in college and took a few technical drawing classes, which I loved. I always thought it would be neat to own some sort of CAD program but never bought one. I think it is great that Google now offers one for free! I had never heard of Sketchup before I found LumberJocks.
> 
> ...


Blake:

I concur with your support for the Incra system - I had the TS (Table Saw) with Router Table system for 10 years - it is precise, and more user-friendly now than when I bought it - now moving to a stand alone LS17 solution. The router table shown here is excellent, and will most likely form the basis for the LS17 application.

Mike


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*...A Pile of Potential*

This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:

Pile of wood… I had the lumber yard cut my plywood to size since it is difficult/impossible to maneuver a full sheet in my shop.










I assembled the carcass with biscuits.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


You are on your way! It is exciting to see this started. I just looked at your Sketchup posting. I should get out to the shop tonight myself I need to get a few things ready for tomorrow. Biscuits are good for this project.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


I haven't done much cabinet stuff like this but I absolutely love the biscuit jointer. This project is almost just an excuse to use it. Before I would have just used screws from the outside.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


You're on your way now. Looks like a good start


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Shop projects provide very valuable building experience without all the pressure of having to be flawless. They are still fun for me to build as well. They are low pressure projects that I can slam out and they provide much needed storage and organization.

You will hone your skills to become an "American Craftsman".


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Looking good, Blake. Seems like it will challenge your clamp collection also.

You didn't photograph it on black velvet? 

Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Great start Blake. It's looking good.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Blake you are on your way to a really nice router table. You sure don't let much grass grow under you feet - when you decide on a project you get with it.

Also, thanks for the push on the biscuit joiner. My wife gave me one, a Porter Cable I think, two years ago for Christmas and I have yet to take it out the box. I just put it in a closet and forgot about it, until now. Gotta get it out and try it out.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Looks like you're really rolling - and good sketchup work in the last entry, by the way! Can we have the next bigger size pictures in the next installment to see more of the details?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Here are the jumbo photos you ordered…

Yes my clamp collection is wondering which giant this jewelry box is for.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Or this one! Thanks!

Do you have your casters picked out yet?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


No, I hadn't thought about it. But I figure cheap ones would be fine… am I wrong? Is there something you recommend?

One thing, though, I know I want locking casters in the front and non-locking in the back. I hate it when the ones you can't reach lock when you want to move it.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


No - don't have any suggestions for casters - I know they can be spendy though. Always seem price-ier than I would expect. There's a caster manufacturer in town that I've always wanted to check out to learn more about the different kinds, grades, and what have you. Not the first thing on the to do list though.

Hard plastic sucks - kinda like dust collectors.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


It's hard to get quality plywood in OZ; nice start, Blake!


----------



## BANick (Oct 4, 2007)

Blake said:


> *...A Pile of Potential*
> 
> This is the exciting start of my new "proper" router table:
> 
> ...


Blake, for casters, take a look at Grizzly. They have polyurethane casters (the ones with the red wheel) that are pretty good for shop stations and they are pretty cheap too, around $4. I have used them on my planer stand and they work well.
Good luck with the router table, I am right behind you. Just started making the top..


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*

This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.

I ordered an *Incra Magni-Lock router plate* through Woodcraft. It seems to be on the slow boat. But hopefully it will come at about the time I need it.

Anyway, more chronicles of the progress I made on my day off yesterday:

Here is the cabinet fascia with half lap joinery, 3/4" x 2" Beechwood (the most inexpensive hardwood at the local yard), glued and clamped together:










Yes its true, my clamp collection is used to small jewelry boxes. But I say, work smarter (and cheaper), not harder! So for $15 *these ratcheting tie-down straps held the cabinet face securely to the carcass* until the glue dried. The whole face was biscuited to the carcass:










The clue has dried and I found some casters I like. They have rubber wheels and a lock that I like for about $11 each.



















Finally, the cabinet gets flipped to rest an all fours. Also, you can see I added a melamine shelf for under the router. *This slick surface will allow the dust to slide toward the dust collector more easily*. At this point I had not figured out how to best direct the dust toward the chute, or where to put the chute.










I had decided that I would use the bottom-left space for a *dedicated dust collector*. I figured out that I would have just enough room for the smallest Craftsman vac that still has a 2 1/2" hose (the 6 gal model). This will also cut down on noise. I will probably add some noise insulation inside the vac compartment as well. This will be a huge improvement over the vac being outside the cabinet. (Maybe I could insulate the router compartment too?) I may not even need earplugs!










I wired a switch that would *simultaneously activate the router and the vac*. This gives each there own plug in there own compartment, *leaving the router compartment sealed airtight*. Their is also a 15 foot cord which powers that switch box. That cord comes out the left side of the cabinet. Notice the yellow cord end in the vac compartment (below) and the black cord end for the router:










The switch is a rocker/paddle style. *This is so I can later add a large safety "Stop" paddle*. Notice the router table power cord coming out of the left side:










I spent a couple of hours trying different things and thinking about how to best direct the flow of air/dust toward the dust collection chute. I wasn't sure where to put it either. Should it be directly below the router? Maybe over to one side?

Finally I came up with a plan. I decided to create a sloping shelf with a thin, wide opening below it. Under the shelf would be the chute, which is hooked up to the vac. This way *any dust which landed on the shelf would fall right down to the opening and get sucked in*. I will make a small vent in the sealed router-compartment door which will allow a *cross-flow of air from front to back along the slick melamine surface directing dust right to the chute*.

So this is the chute (that connector will be installed underneath the hole to connect to the vac hose):










And this is the sloping shelf (Chute is underneath):










(By the way, those corner brackets above are for securing and leveling the table top)










I hope it works as well as it seems like it should. The idea is that if the *router compartment is airtight*, and air is being sucked out through one hole by the vac, then *suction will be created at the only other opening which is right around the router bit*. I may also add a second dust collection port which consists of another hose connector on the back of the router compartment (behind the sloping shelf), and a hose which goes from there to the fence (which has integrated dust collection). This way *chips and dust will be sucked away above and below the router bit*.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake,

It's coming along really well. I like the idea of a dedicated dust collector. Overall it looks like you have a lot of elemements that are really handy in a router table. Nice!

Tom


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


I too, like the idea of a dedicated dust collector. For a bit there I thought you weren't going to put dust collection on the fence. I have it on the fence and not underneath. I am going to remodel my router table soon and will address that at that time.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Wow. Great progress. I need to build a router cabinet too and am getting inspiration.

You might want to google dust collection. There are some peculialarities of vacuuming and suction to investigate. My understanding is that there are some other tweaks you can do to maximize suction and that some are counter-intuitive.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Interesting! Thanks, gizmodyne. Check this out...


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Great link Blake! thanks. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Blake. I think your slanted shelf should work pretty well because the bit will throw the dust and chunks to that corner and the slant is plenty. What was the logic for the chute behind the slanted shelf?

Nice looking wheels. Are they really rubber or urethane (like inline skate wheels)?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

The wheels? Idono. Squishy. Not hard like plastic. That's all that mattered to me.

As far as the chute behind the slanted shelf, that is to create suction along the entire width of the compartment. This will be created by the slit underneath the shelf. It seems to work well so far. I turned on the vac and dropped some sawdust on the middle of the horizontal melamine shelf and they got sucked right under the slanted shelf (and into the chute).

I think the action will be enhanced when the compartment is fully enclosed and the only opening besides the router bit hole will be a vent located on the door. This will create the cross flow of air to push the chips and dust under the slanted shelf and into the chute.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Ah. I see what you mean with the chute behind the slit. Pretty slick.

I asked about the wheels because I read something about the "right type" of wheels to get for your shop cabinets. There was comment about rubber vs. urethane stating that the rubber has a tendency to develop a flat spot over time if the cabinet is not moved frequently… I think this would really depend on the weight of your cabinet and also how uneven your floor was/wasn't. I'm guessing yours wont be too heavy unless you decided to store a bunch of beefy items on the right. I have one of those Rockler tables with their casters right now and it has rubbery wheels and I don't have any issues.

I look forward to the next post.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


I am not sure what the wheels are made of. But thanks for the tip. For the relatively low cost I guess I could always get new casters when they ware out. But I know what you mean about the flat spot. I don't think this cabinet will be heavy enough to matter. Mostly I will store router bits, tools for changing bits and fence parts, fence accessories, plunge base for router, etc.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Blake that is an awesome looking router table. I'm building a cabinet for my Bosch 4000 Contractor Saw and have been thinking about dust collection under the saw. You just gave me the solution, I think. I will be using my big DC - but the principle should be the same.

Also, when you say that you are going to install the vacuum under the router, in a sealed compartment (insulated for noise), do you think that your vacuum might need some type of ventilation? Just wondering, hate to see you burn up a good shop vac.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Yes, the lower vac compartment will need a good vent (or where would the expelled air go). But the router compartment (above) is airtight to control the flow of air and sawdust.

I will try to engineer some sort of muffler, however, so that the noise from the vac does not come out as easily as the expelled air. I would like to make the unit relatively quiet inside the box.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Nice work Blake. Good thinking on the venting the exhaust in the cabinet. It looks like you put some research into the airflow issue to maximize dust collection.


----------



## kimball (May 16, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Hi Blake,
I have been looking over your router table blogs and I really like it. You are doing a great job. The only suggestion that I can make so far is conscerning your shop vac for dust controll. The air that the vac sucks in needs to get back out. Might I suggest that you drill some descent sized holes in the bottom. I realize that the noise will increase but so will the vac's efficency. Perhaps some ear protection would help as your router will be loud by itself. I wear hearing aids so I just shut them off during loud steps of a project.

Good luck, Kimball

P.S. I was just wondering what the dimensions were. I am 5'9" and I made my present one 40" high. I like it because I can get close to my work and it's not like it takes a lot of leverage to push stock through. But even so, it may be too tall for many others.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Cabinet Assembly and Dust Collection*
> 
> This project is really coming together. That biscuit jointer really makes quick and easy work of cabinet assembly. I have never really gotten a chance to use it before.
> 
> ...


Kimball, Thanks but I finished this router table about three years ago. There is an exhaust vent in the back. There is more information about the finished project here.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Table top and drawer slides*

More progress on the router table…

I installed the drawer slides today. This is only because I intend wanted to put the table top on and it was hard enough to do with the cabinet face already on. I really should have put the drawer slides in first. It took me forever and I had to bend down through the cabinet or reach through the drawer openings to precisely mark, measure, drill and screw the slides in place.

I actually intend to make the drawers later on, but I had to put the slides in now.










As you can see, Incra was anxious to move in! (Especially since I got rid of the old router table.)










With that done, I was able to install the table. I decided to use the suggestions on this page by "floating" the table on weather-stripping foam and then securing it (not tightly) with screws from below on those angle brackets.










Over the last few months I have been trying to figure out how to go about making this router table. I have been weighing the cost/time/quality ratio of buying commercially made components vs. making stuff myself. Obviously, I decided to make my own stand/cabinet. I think the my custom-made cabinet with storage, built in dust collection, noise reduction, etc, was about the same price as some of the commercially made bases which consist of just legs.

For the table top, the commercial equivalent of my table top cost over $250 plus heavy shipping. I found a cabinet maker in town who told me he could make one for me for $80. He used basically the same type of material, five layers of formika and a high quality particle board, pressed perfectly flat in a huge press. The upside, besides the huge cost difference is that I get to make it any size. The commercial tables are only 27" wide. I made mine 32" wide because that is the width of my fence. I didn't want the fence hanging over the edges. The only downside is that I have to rout out my own insert plate hole. No big deal.

I will also be adding a hardwood edge around the table top to seal out moisture and protect it.

Table Top (without finished edge yet):










The Top installed:










Another View (notice power cord also)










By the way, I had some people asking me about my dust collection chute Idea. So I played around in Sketchup a little to illustrate it. Maybe this will help…










It is a cut-away view from the left side of the router table. The red ribbons are supposed to be air flow down through the router bit hole and through the front vent. They lead under the sloping shelf and down the dust collection chute which is hooked up to the shop vac.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Looks good. Yep, smart to install the glides before the top. A true pro.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? I haven't even gotten to respond to #3 and you're already at #4! Great work Blake!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Great progress. So the router will go on the left side of the table top and will you mount it off center with regards to the collection space(towards the right of the cubby)?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


You are moving right along. We all cuss when it's time to install slides. After a while you just give up and do it. Looking good.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Blake I really like how this cabinet is coming out! The top looks really nice and with that Incra fence on it it's going to be a sweet RT. Just kind of a bummer that the power cord comes out of the side like that…You couldn't pop it out the lower back or the bottom? Can't wait to see that fence installed! Nice work


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Looking good. Good move on the top selection, flat and strong. (But I don't understand *5* layers of Formica)

Wow. Box maker, photographer, jig maker, instructor, cabinetmaker, CAD designer, and now aerodynamic engineering. Keep it up.

Steve


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


You're flying, Blake! Great work. As Todd says, good thinking on the slides before the top. That's a mistake I made once…just once was enough. This is really becoming a nice shop fixture!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


This is gonna look nice Blake. How thick is the tabletop? Looks better than an inch. Should be good and strong.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. The top is actually four layers total: formika, particle board, particle board, formika. It is one and a half inches thick. Sorry for the misprint and confusion.

Gizmodyne, the fence will extend from front to back more like a table saw. It is attached to a positioner which extends from the far right and the router plate is offset to the left. It will look like this:


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Got it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Great looking table top Blake. The cabinet is coming along great.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Table top and drawer slides*
> 
> More progress on the router table…
> 
> ...


Blake that router table is really coming out nice. You are quite the craftsman. With all the planning and workmanship involved, it should be a pleasure to use for may years.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Doors and Drawers*

I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.

I am keeping the joinery as simple as possible on this project. I want it to look nice but it mostly needs to be functional. So I used simple grooved "style and rails" for the doors and drawer fronts, with more of that birch ply in for the panels. This way I can just glue the whole thing up and not even have to think about wood movement. I would rather use the time that it would take to do something fancier on another project. This phase of the project was pretty quick.

Here are the styles and rails milled and cut to size:










Here I have cut the grove with a dado blade to accept the plywood:










Making sure everything fits:










Here everything is laid out and ready for assembly:










But wait! Why didn't I just glue 'em up? Well it turns out that in my haste to just get this thing done I made the groves a little too narrow for the plywood to fit without crumpling the birch veneer on the edges. So, measure twice, cut once, right? Well if I widen the grove the rails won't fit the styles. So My only option is to trim a little thickness off the edges of the plywood. Oh well, no big deal.

So when I get to feeling better I will complete that last step and glue the darned things up. Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a job for a stacked dado and about 4 minutes to fix that problem. Nice progress!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, this has been fun to follow.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


Just set up a rabbit bit in the router and trim on the back side of the panel, Nobody can see it and it will function just fine. Probably only need to take off 1/32 anyway.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


Tom's got it. I'd probably scribe a line with a knife to keep the cut clean at the veneer, but I as someone recently and rightly observed "You sure are one for doing it the hard way Doug."

I would never have thought to tablesaw the stub tenon rails and stiles. Great job of it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


Well Douglas, you may have noticed that my router table is missing a few things… mainly the router 

My router plate is still on the slow boat, apparently!

I did plan to use the dado blade to take off a hair from the back side of the plywood but your Idea to scribe it first is genius. I hadn't thought of that yet. I would have torn it up without that little scribe line.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


Why can't you widen the groove and the tenons? You can just add a little material by gluing to each tenon. You won't see it. Either way or rabbet.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that we would never have known it happened once you take care of it. Looking really good Blake and thanks for blogging this.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Doors and Drawers*
> 
> I would have waited until I made more progress until posting this next one, but since I have been stuck in bed with the flue for three days (and I am good for nothin' in the shop) I may as well post what I've got. The following was done before I got sick.
> 
> ...


Gonna be one nice router table when you get it finished.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Finishing Touches*

I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.

I finally got my router plate (Incra Magni-lock) which I had to special order through Woodcraft because as far as I could tell nobody carries it. Woodcraft had to order it from Incra and have it shipped to them before shipping it to me. This is what I got:










I liked the actual Incra router plate better than the woodpecker brand version. And after it finally arrived in the mail I was pretty glad I had chosen it. That magni-lock system is pretty nice. I also ordered the extra ring set. Eleven different sizes in all.

Here are the cabinet doors in place: (I got anxious and installed them before I even sanded them. So I might have to remove the doors to do some sanding later)










Now for the drawers… I got the pieces cut to size (more birch plywood):










Then I started setting up to biscuit-joint the drawers together but it started turning into a *nightmare of aligning, labeling, marking, cutting, etc.,* for each part of each drawer. I love the biscuit jointer. But this time it seemed to be taking more time than saving it.

So I came up with an idea: Cut the biscuit slots all in one pass with the dado blade on the table saw. This way I wouldn't have to worry about marking each biscuit position. I had never heard of anyone doing this before. *Have you tried it or heard of anybody doing this?* I gave it a test run:



















It seemed to work just fine. The single dado blade was the same width as the biscuit cutter. And with the way I set up the fence in relationship to the dado blade I was able to do the edges and faces with the same set up:










The continuous biscuit slot worked beautifully and saved a ton of time. I was able to just tap the biscuits in wherever I wanted and didn't need to do any marking first.



















Here is a finished drawer without the drawer front. I made the drawer fronts already but I have to install the drawers in the slides first so I know how to align the fronts. You can also see the first (top) drawer which has already been installed in the cabinet:










I wouldn't recommend this method for fine cabinetry but it sure is practical for something like this.

It will be nice to have the drawers in place. As you can see in one of the above pictures I installed the Incra positioner and fence. I guess I forgot to take pictures that day. The next thing I need to do is work on making a precise template to rout out the resess for the router plate.

Oh, I also forgot to show you pictures of the hardwood edge-band I put around the formika/particle board table top (Sorry). It is 1/2" thick and I screwed and glued it to the edges with epoxy and then plugged the screw holes. That is the first time I have ever used my plug cutter! That is a slick little drill bit. I will take some more pix of some of these details next time I am in the shop.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


It's lookin' really nice Blake. But your idea with milling a groove for the bisquets, although sound, actually leaves you with less glueing surface and a weaker joint on the plywood. The better thing you could've done would be to install a hardwood "spline" for the length of your groove. Your cabinet has many other glueing and fastening points that will beef up its strength, so I don't believe you'll have any problems. If you do though notice a future joint failure, back it up with wood blocks.

Gonna look real nice when it's done!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake, check out the features on this router table project. I like the bit storage and dust collection ideas.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/555


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Sweet table Blake. I've got one in the works myslef as part of my shop re-hab but my day job has kept me from completing it. I'm hoping to get back at it soon.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Very nice Blake. Great design. Thanks for showing!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


That has become a very neat cabinet and router table, Blake. It seems to me it would have been less effort to just build regular drawers. I also agree with Daoo about having less glue area. I'm sure it will be fine. On my saddle shop work bench I used a simple lock rabbit for the corners of the drawers. It was done on the table saw and has seen constant hard use for the last 17 years with heavy contents.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Great Blake. I like the cabinet Idea. I might have to reorganize my design. I noticed my router table top has bowed over the years.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Looking sweet! That is going to be a nice router table. As far as drawer construction goes I like to rabbett the front in and dado the back, route a 1/4" groove all the way around for the bottom and glue and shoot the whole thing together with brads. I use Baltic birch ply for extra strength.This makes a very strong drawer thats easy to machine and assemble. I have also just done quick ones, butt jointing the ends into the sides and locking the whole thing together by glueing and shooting the bottom on. I make a small jig to keep everything square while assembling. This method works good for light duty drawers.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Way to go Blake. For another quick add to ply drawers, try some iron on birch edge banding on the top edges. Just iron it on, and route back the overhang with a flush cut bit. You can buy it at the big box stores.

Kind of dissapointed to see that ball peen hammer instead of your maple mallet


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


I'm envious, Blake. You are doing a terrific job.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Dadoo, you are right about the fact that that joint will be weaker. But I think for these drawers it will hold together ok. They will be relatively light duty. And easy to replace if they fall apart.

Spalm, my mallet was close at hand for whacking the parts together and into alignment. I did use it a lot on that project. But that little ball peen was perfect for sinking the biscuits into the slot… they were just a little tight. That hammer is actually one of my favorite tools. It's short handle and small size makes it perfect for when I just need a little localized persuasion. "Tap tap tap."

I promise I won't do the "biscuit slot" again, fellas. But I just want to get 'er done. And it was either that or brad nails through my nice birch ply (which I would like to avoid if possible).

Wait, or the rabbet method, but I didn't think that really worked on plywood? Does plywood hold together with just a glued rabbet??? ...oh I just read your post more carefully… Lock Rabbets or rabbets with nails. Ok, that would hold.

Thanks for the comments and advice.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Darn, I just realized something. *Even if I fill the thing with brad nails they are covered up by the drawer slide!!!*

OK, so I am just gonna fill those things with nails all they way across. That will reinforce the joint. Maybe even screws with pilot holes? Wow. I wish I had just done that in the first place. That would have really been faster.

Hindsight is 50/50. Live and learn.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finishing Touches*
> 
> I've been adding the details as I have had time here and there after work.
> 
> ...


Blake,

One thing you might want to do is laminate the top. I have laminated MDF as the top and it surely helps a lot (pieces slide much better). Might be too late though.

Alin


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Tedious details... Gettin' there*

*Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*

Drawers:
So last time I talked about my drawer construction and my not-so-orthodox method of "biscuit-slotting" them together (the "don't try this at home, kids" method). I got scolded for that a little, and for good reason. It probably wouldn't have lasted as long. So I ended up just shooting them full of brads to reinforce them since I figured out that the brads would be hidden by the slides anyway.

By the way, here is how the drawers started out:










So I then I [correctly] biscuit jointed the drawer fronts on to the drawers:










I clamped and Glued (this picture is really just to show off some new clamps I got!):










And Here is the result:



















OH MY GAWD! I am glad to have that out of the way. So, what's next? Finally, time to get that router plate installed. I have been putting this off because I am a little scared. What reason could I possibly have to punch a big hole in a perfectly good table? Oh yea, it's a router table. Ok, here goes…

I had been agonizing about how to make the template to rout the opening. I have already spent enough money on this project and didn't want to buy one, plus shipping, etc.

The corners of the plate are rounded to a 1 1/2" radius. Ideally they would have been a radius small enough to match one of my template router bits with bearings. That way I could have just made a rectangle template and the router bit would take care of the radius.

But no, Incra had to get all fancy with their 1 1/2" round corners. So creating that inside radius became the next challence. What I did was drill a hole in a piece of plywood with a 1 1/2" forstner bit and carefully cut away the waste so I was left with four corners around the hole that were barely held together (I wish I had taken a photo of that). Then the four corners easily broke apart.

This next picture is the beginning of the template. The two inside pieces are carefully machined to the length of the plate. For the other dimension (width of the plate) I just slid them together until they contacted the plate, which is sitting in between them. *Notice my radiused corner pieces sitting near the corners* (which I will insert later):










So now, how to join the parts of the template? Hmmmm, how about… *MORE BISCUITS!*

Ok, now I know what you are thinking. But I actually saw this in a magazine article so *it is legit!* I used tape to temporarily hold the joints together and then I made the biscuit slot across both pieces.










Then after I glue in the biscuits I will cut the extra half off and sand the whole thing.



















Here is the fully glued up template. Notice the 1 1/2 radius corner pieces which I glued in place:










The corner pieces up close:










So when the glue sets up the next step will be to cut off the biscuit excess and sand the whole thing. I will need to especially sand the insides of the rounded corners because I left it a little tight on purpose. I will test the accuracy of the template on another piece of plywood. I will rout out the opening and see how tight the plate fits. Then if I need to do more sanding I can. Once it is the perfect size I will rout the real thing. Wish me luck.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


You are going to make two different cuts, right. one to match the router plate and the other to make a shelf for the plate to sit on. You don't want the stright cut all the way through the new top, right.

I'm sure you knew this, I was just wanting to reconfirm.

Great looking cabinet.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


I deleted all I wrote…New Me…I will email you…


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


Blake, after the first of the year my main project will be a new router table. you have done a nice job on these blogs with informative detail which I plan to use in building my table. I too have been known to procrastinate when I am unsure of a cut or procedure or just plain scared of the outcome, good to know I'm not alone.

Thanks Ron (RAH)


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


Karson: Yep. Thanks.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


Hey, check this out! This is similar to what I did. Lamello is selling a similar product to the biscuit but it is a half biscuit with ribs which draw the two parts together.










Their Description:
"Lamello present the Fixo self-clamping biscuit. This biscuit quickens and simplifies the joining of many common woodworking joints, including face frames. A biscuit joiner cuts a groove into both work pieces at the same time. The Fixo biscuit is then inserted into the groove and its unique curved ridges pull the joint together tightly. The joint is now complete with no clamping and no waiting for glue to set. The Fixo is made of a rugged fiberglass reinforced plastic which will not damage cutting tools."


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


I had Karson's first thought. You're doing fine work there, Blake. I like the hardware you chose as well. I remember cutting my first router table insert hole…it does provide some finicky anxiety. Nice blog.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


Blake: Yes thats one of those things that your know or should know, but it's a brow slap time when you forget it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


Blake, I think it looks pretty good. I am sure you have really learned a lot about furniture and cabinet construction on this one. The shop projects are the perfect way to sharpen these skills.

I think this will serve you well. I am still anxious to see how your dust collection works.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


you got a great style blake , now me i just bull in and start sawin and chiselin and swearin oops not swearin yet that always comes last. i start gluin parts and viola !! thats when the swearin starts ! all is not lost it makes a heck of a good campfire while i hatch plan B . HEHE


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


Blake…That cabinet is just to fine for a woodshop! But man, I envy you. It really looks sharp. I want to see it finished ya hear?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


Blake, nice find on the Lamello thingies…that would come in pretty handy in certain instances.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Tedious details... Gettin' there*
> 
> *Here's what I have accomplished in the past week or so…*
> 
> ...


I wish I had know about them when I made the face frame of the cabinet. That would have saved so much time instead of using half-lap joinery.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*A Proud Moment*

So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!

With my template all biscuited and glued up, I shaved off the other half of the biscuits and sanded everything flat. With a little sanding and shaving off the inside I got the router plate to fit perfectly inside. So I decided to use my fabricated router plate template to make a one-piece template. This way I could also test the accuracy of it.

So I sandwiched together the template, one solid piece of plywood which would be the test piece as well as the final template, and a scrap for underneath. Then I made the cut with my template router bit:










Here is the result: A perfect template.










A perfect fit!










I used carpet tape to stick it to the table top:










I then routed the inner "shelf" which the plate will sit on:










And then routed out the inner part, which cut the whole:










Dropped the plate in… perfect fit… *A proud moment!*










Used my little dial indicator jig to make sure it was flat:










And the rest of these photos are just to show off:





































You may have seen this on my projects page (throat insert holder):



















Thanks for staying tuned. It has been fun to build and I had a good time documenting and sharing the journey. But I am really glad this project is done. I still have a few small details to add. I want to oil it, it needs some ventilation, and I need to make a router bit holder for the drawers. But for now this is pretty much a wrap. I am looking forward to getting back to some real projects.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Blake -

That is a very nice build . . . very clean and crisp! Congratulations! I bet cutting that first hole was a bit of a nervous moment. Any ideas for the first project on your new table?

David


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Blake, you're on a tear today! Great work!


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Very nice design. I had to do a double-take to realize what was different about this table.
Most have the fence parallel to the front, yours is perpendicular and it makes more sense this way.
Very much like a table saw in it's use, I like it very much.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


excellent, Blake.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Thats one nice router table!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Great Job Blake. I've used a router table quite a bit, and I wish I knew the answer to my question.

How much table is required (necessary [useful]) around the router bit. In your case front, left and right of the bit. The slider controls the amount toward the back.

I've cut some large panels and would it be easy to balance (control) them on a smaller table. I'd like to have something like you built, but mine is mounted on my tablesaw so I have 4' in front of the cutter and 20" on the left and right.

Great job. Nice construction. Are the door panels just (maybe I shouldn't say just) maple plywood or do you have solid wood or veneered wood?


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


This is nice, can I come over and play with your new toy?


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Nice cabinet! Did you have a reason for mounting the table "sideways"? And could you post a better picture of the inside dust collector chamber. I am building a router cabinet right now and am looking for ideas.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Very nice Blake. I bet you had a few drops of sweat on your forehead while you were getting ready to cut that hole. This has been a very interesting blog, thanks for sharing it with us. You have one fine router table now and that fence and plate are top notch. Nice job.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


That is a sweet router table. I have allot respect for woodworkers that take as much pride in building a shop cabinet as they do a fine piece of furniture for someones living room. It is good looking, and set up large with that sick fence and router lift. Routing that openening is definatley a nail biter, but you pulled it off perfectly. Great job.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Ya I'd be showing it off too. That's a smokin' table!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Atta Boy!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Yea Blake. Good job and thanks for sharing. I am jealous. (I still think you should try that iron on veneer tape on the ply edges on your drawers, but hey…. )


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, everyone.

I have a lot of people asking me why it is shaped the way it is. This design is known as an "offset" design and it is based on Incra's revolutionary router table fence positioner system. *In my opinion* this is the best, most accurate, most versatile fence system available. (Also the most expensive.) If you are unfamiliar with it check out my blog "What do you Thinkra about Incra" and watch the video demonstrations on the Incra website. It has changed the way I do woodworking.

I think this new router table and Incra fence set-up will be the most significant addition to my shop since the table saw. I plan to rely on it a lot.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Excellent job Blake. I am in the process of retrofitting my router table to work better with my Incra positioner. Great table & great tool!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Damn son, you sure come up with some great ideas! Like next time I build something out of square, I'll just say it's a new "offset design" and blame it on Incra! Great one! LMAO!


----------



## suliman (Dec 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Great work!


----------



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


glad I found your project. It's a huge help as I await the arrival of my incra plate. Nice cabinet and everything looks beautiful. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


A job well done and a very useful tool


----------



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Quick question. What does the cam lock tighten to in the corner. My plate came with the screw for the corner but how does it lock the plate? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


It just pushes against the side but on mine it doesn't do much because the side is just particle board and it lost the ability to grab long ago. Its not at all critical anyway.


----------



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Thanks Blake. Great job on the table.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


Very nice set up, I love the idea you had with the insert template.


----------



## jrm123 (Dec 7, 2012)

Blake said:


> *A Proud Moment*
> 
> So, No more messin' around! Its time to cut the hole!
> 
> ...


thats a very nice set up. would love to have that my self there is some money there


----------

